# Canon 60D Raw



## DR_Malibu (May 24, 2011)

Just a quick question on my picture settings. It has like 6 different raw settings to choose from along with jpeg. What's the best one to have it on. I have no idea what they mean.


----------



## droiddev (May 24, 2011)

Raw + Low quality JPEG is best that I have seen.  It allows you to scroll through the images faster to select the ones you want for PP then you can just grab the related RAW images.


----------



## Big Mike (May 24, 2011)

The different RAW settings will be for size (and with JPEG I think).  The size one simply controls the size (how many pixels) the image is saved with.  I'm quite certain it's all explained in the user's manual. 

Probably the best setting to use, is the biggest (full size) setting, so that you always have the maximum size & quality that your camera can produce.  You never know when you will capture that masterpiece that you want to print large etc.  
That being said, new cameras can create very large images that take up a lot of memory space...and if you know that you won't need that large size (you won't make large prints or small crops etc.) then it would make sense to save memory by using a smaller setter.  

I don't ever shoot with any 'RAW + JPEG' settings...it just takes up space on the cards...and I can create a JPEG file from a RAW file very easily.


----------



## droiddev (May 24, 2011)

Yeah what Mike said.

That is my only complaint with Raw+Jpeg is that it fills up the card.  But I have a nice 32gb card and the ability to quickly scroll through the small JPEGS (which have corresponding RAW files) to determine which RAW file to grab for PP work sames me a lot of time.


----------



## KmH (May 24, 2011)

DR_Malibu said:


> Just a quick question on my picture settings. It has like 6 different raw settings to choose from along with jpeg. What's the best one to have it on. I have no idea what they mean.


 See page 85 of the 60D User's Manual.


----------

